# Looking to SUB Welland (Ontario)



## Rainman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking to take some overflow work ....Driveways and small parking lots. Half hour push or somewhat simular.
I'd like to keep my work in the Welland area if possible but will travel under emergency conditions. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rainman (Dec 10, 2003)

I Know we haven't had any snow to speak of in this area but if anyone needs a helping hand I am available!


----------

